# Rimless Aquarium - How to stop jumping fish?



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

If you have a real problem you can get a piece of glass cut to the inside dimensions of the tank minus room for filtration, etc for about $10-20 from any glass cutter and use some metal clips to hold it up. On that size you'd probably need 8-10 appropriately sized clips.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I've never seen angelfish jump from tanks...


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

Francis Xavier said:


> If you have a real problem you can get a piece of glass cut to the inside dimensions of the tank minus room for filtration, etc for about $10-20 from any glass cutter and use some metal clips to hold it up. On that size you'd probably need 8-10 appropriately sized clips.


Actually, I've thought about that for some time, but I've had a hard time figuring out which kind of clip is best or putting together or a good enough Google search to find the proper kind. Going to the hardware store, I'm overwhelmed by choices.

Does not ADA have such clips that basically hang down from the top few millimeters and suspend a plate of glass above them like you described? I recall seeing them but when I go to my newer catalogs and ADA literature I don't see them. I swear I saw them on the main Japanese site.

If they are no longer available or have limited availability in the US, is there a specific type or a source for appropriate brads or clips that you could personally recommend?

Thank you.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

ukamikazu said:


> Actually, I've thought about that for some time, but I've had a hard time figuring out which kind of clip is best or putting together or a good enough Google search to find the proper kind. Going to the hardware store, I'm overwhelmed by choices.
> 
> Does not ADA have such clips that basically hang down from the top few millimeters and suspend a plate of glass above them like you described? I recall seeing them but when I go to my newer catalogs and ADA literature I don't see them. I swear I saw them on the main Japanese site.
> 
> ...


ADA makes these clips, I believe they come with their glass tops.

You could easily bend clips like this from sheet metal and pliers or a vice. Very easily. Just match to glass thickness.

You can even get the metal in pre cut strips at places like ace hardware. They should have steel and aluminum


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

the clips come with the ADA tanks when you buy them. and people have already asked if AFA sell them separately and the answer was no


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes, the clips come standard with every ADA aquarium.

We don't sell them individually at ADG, but we do have some laying around that when people want them, and we have the size that can fit their aquarium, we can provide them for you. The only thing you really need to do is measure the MM thickness of your aquarium and if we have them, no sweat. If not, it's not exactly something we order in bulk due to their standard issue with all ADA / Do!Aqua aquariums.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

This looks like a GLA opportunity knocking! Almost anyone with a small workshop and minimal tools could make these from strips of stainless steel, maybe only a millimeter thick. However, I admit that I don't see how a simple "z" clip would stay in place before the glass was dropped into place. And, how to remove the glass without dropping the clips into the tank.

But I guess if the clips fit over the top of the glass sides, then it is pretty simple.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Not a Z. Make them more like this...


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

Hmmm. I could do that... What about an entire rim like structure or is that overkill or perhaps it kills the whole aesthetic? 

I guess if it is shiny enough it might be a nice touch like gold leaf on the rim of simple, elegant champagne glass, perhaps.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

over_stocked said:


> I've never seen angelfish jump from tanks...



If this is true I should just relax. It seems to me one of my own angelfish jumped a couple years ago, but I could be wrong. I have lost dozens of tetras and razboras as well as SAE's and black mollies. 

Anyone else care to comment about the eurobrace idea? I don't really have any intention of putting glass over the entire tank.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

For the record, Jeff Senske had a school of altums in a rimless ADA 120H for around 2 years and never had an incident of jumping.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Don't know if this is a dumb idea, but what about having floating plants?


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Maybe keep the water level about 1-2" from the rim?


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

tuffgong said:


> Maybe keep the water level about 1-2" from the rim?


I do notice the fish jump out more when the water is all the way to top.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

BradH said:


> Don't know if this is a dumb idea, but what about having floating plants?


 
it is a good idea but it doesnt really stop them. it just kinda discourages it


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Here is a link (offsite) to a thread about building a mesh screen top for a tank. You may find parts of it applicable to what your trying to do - http://www.reefsanctuary.com/forums...en-top-tanks-standard-rimless-w-pictures.html


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

This is one of the things I've never understood about rimless aquariums. Sure, they look nice, but I just wouldn't prioritize aesthetics over the health of my fish.


----------



## franketrank (Oct 12, 2010)

I've been breeding angelfish for a while in rimless tanks. 
They are not jumpers at all, i wouldn't worry about that.
My emperor tetras do actually jump (found out the bad way  ), solved this by lowering the waterlevel to about 5cm from the top.

So Im sure you'll be fine as long as you dont fill it up to the top!


----------

